# TiVo remote code - Hanspree



## devo1977 (Mar 19, 2007)

Happy New Year. I bought myself a lovely Xmas pressie from Misco, a 32" Hanspree (HannsG) TV. Does anyone have any Hanspree TiVo (or Sky) remote codes for model XV32 (GT02-32E2-000G) or any Hanspree TVs? 

I've searched Google and I can see that there aren't any (yet) but I thought someone may have found a 'make do' code by now. I've tried 063, 0063 and 606 but no luck. Many thanks.


----------



## Pete77 (Aug 1, 2006)

One of the new Tivo Glo remotes from www.tivoheaven.co.uk would solve your problem as it can learn the remote codes of any current model tv.


----------

